# Pen case - it's simple



## wood-of-1kind (Oct 19, 2010)

Here's a quick and effective way to make your very own pen case. You take the time to craft your pen masterpiece and then you go and buy a cheap pen case? I don't think so. The pictures make it very simple to follow, but if you have further questions or comments post away and I will try to answer. Enjoy building your very own.

1.Top of pen box
2.Bottom of pen box
3.Left side of pen box
4.Right side of pen box
5.Pop rivets(2) used as hinges (high tech stuff, eh:wink
6.Core box router bit


----------



## bradh (Oct 19, 2010)

Very nice Peter! Looks like the top and bottom can be routed in long sections and cut to length.
  This is a great idea to use for those bigger fountain pens that are too big for many of the standard pen boxes.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Oct 19, 2010)

bradh said:


> Very nice Peter! Looks like the top and bottom can be routed in long sections and cut to length.
> This is a great idea to use for those bigger fountain pens that are too big for many of the standard pen boxes.
> Thanks for sharing.



Thanks Brad. You're correct, rout the top/bottom in one "continous" strip and then cut to length of the pen.


----------



## gwilki (Oct 19, 2010)

Peter

Nice work. I do something similar, but I use those small chrome shelf supports for the hinges. Same concept, just a slightly different approach.


----------



## Mack C. (Oct 19, 2010)

gwilki said:


> > but I use those small chrome shelf supports for the hinges.
> 
> 
> Hi Grant; Picture please!


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thank you Peter for posting this.


----------



## bradh (Oct 19, 2010)

Mack C. in Brooklin (Whitby) ON said:


> gwilki said:
> 
> 
> > > but I use those small chrome shelf supports for the hinges.
> ...


----------



## ldb2000 (Oct 19, 2010)

Slick box Peter . Great idea making the hinges out of pop rivets .


----------



## Mack C. (Oct 19, 2010)

bradh said:


> Mack C. in Brooklin (Whitby) ON said:
> 
> 
> > gwilki said:
> ...


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Oct 19, 2010)

Mack C. in Brooklin (Whitby) ON said:


> bradh said:
> 
> 
> > Mack C. in Brooklin (Whitby) ON said:
> ...


----------

